# Boiling river rock sufficient?



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Our house has a huge swath of those nice smooth river rocks so I thought I'd pick out some pretty ones for tank decor. I boiled the rocks for 15 minutes, saw no evidence of any oils or other visible impurities in the pot water. Think this is sufficient?
Don't ask me if the rocks have ever had dangerous chemicals poured on them, we've only had this house a few months, so who knows what the previous owners did.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes they are probably fine. However I was warned that boiling rocks in general can be dangerous (because some can explode) but you've already done it. \ Smooth river rocks don't concern me but with some kinds you want to put vinegar on them (if there is a reaction it means they will change your parameters). I'd say put them in. I have petrified wood and limestone in my cichlid tank that was cleaned with only hot water.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I wouldn't boil them. For the reason of they actually could explode. What I have done on many many occasions, you just bring the water up to near boil and leave it there for about an hour. I would then let them cool off, rinse and repeat.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you feel the need to boil do it outside on the grill, lid up and you out of harms way. I've done it a million times but have become a little more careful in my older years.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I had absolutely no idea that boiling rocks was bad! Good thing I didn't blow my head off! I won't be doing that again. Next time I'll just use hot water (not boiling)


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Moisture inside the rock(which may or may not be in pockets) will boil and may not have a way to escape...boom.


----------

